# Iran acting up



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I found this tidbit interesting

http://www.keralanext.com/news/?id=948480

"Iran is saying they shot down a U.S. spy drone that supposedly flew into their airspace. Just how long are we going to put up with this nonsense? First they send Islamic terrorists into Iraq to make trouble and now they're shooting down our planes? In another time, this would amount to a declaration of war.

What do you suppose Harry Truman would have done if some two-bit terrorist country would've shot down one of our planes? It wouldn't have been pretty. Ronald Reagan? He wouldn't have tolerated it either. Yet for some inexplicable reason, we just turn the other cheek as our military hardware is blown out of the sky by the Islamic terrorists of Tehran.

This on top of their support for the insurgency of Iraq. :******:

And don't forget Iran is building nuclear weapons.

At what point are we going to say "enough is enough" and step in and stop Ahmadinejad? It would seem as if the answer is never. Maybe it's the oil...perhaps the administration doesn't want to upset the world market.

Who knows...but this routine of looking the other way is not accomplishing anything.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Below is a copy and paste from a post I made back in December of 2005 ...

"We are not really fighting Iraq ... we are fighting IRAN. The battlefield is currently in Iraq."

Another one I couldn't locate ... said such as:

"This will become an open war with Iran and Syria at some point ... it's just a matter of when and under what circumstances."
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

All I can say is "Hide and Watch" ... Iran is a huge country Geographicly and our military is reluctant to get too crazy just on a whim that's for certain. To our benefit ... our actions in Afghanistan and Iraq plus our ships in the Indian Ocean and the Gulf ... We do have them surrounded, that is for certain also.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Maybe if we go in there and get rid of their dictator/president and overthrow their government we can set up a democracy that is friendly to America like we have done in Afghanistan and Iraq!! Just maybe!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I don't think attacking Iran right now would be our best move strategically with our current level of military action in other places.

But what would be the downside with a change in leadership for Iran? A government that doesn't like us? I think its pretty obvious they don't like us and are working on nuclear weapons as a bargaining chip (best case scenario) or as a weapon of destruction to first destroy the State of Israel and then come after us.

Both outcomes look pretty ugly to me right now. Either way, when Iran gets enough power they are going to try and destroy our way of life. Their religion expects nothing less.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

gg You have ugly visions and I believe that you see clearly.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

DJRooster

We are fighting against a "Theocracy" ... hoping to install a "Secular" Government ... Demcracy is clearly a best case scenerio ...

but

At this point I might be reasonably happy with a Dictator along the lines a Mushariff in Pakistan.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> Maybe if we go in there and get rid of their dictator/president and overthrow their government we can set up a democracy that is friendly to America like we have done in Afghanistan and Iraq!! Just maybe!


That is what we did and Iran is doing everything it can to undermine it this thing would be over already in our favor if it wasn't for Iranian money financing the insurgents.

IN my opinion we should warn Iran to get out now and if they don't we should blow them off the face of the earth. Hold back nothing.

Any of you watch the series "24" thats whats going to happen here, a nuke in one of our cities if we dont stop them first.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Read this article it sums it up nicely

http://www.realclearpolitics.com/articl ... our_a.html


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Muslims are again upset at their portrayal on Fox's hit TV show '24.' And just why do they have their turbans in a wad?

They're upset that Muslims are being portrayed as suicide bombers  . Oh my! Can you believe that? :lol:

And Muslims object to this? Aren't all suicide bombers Islamic? Seems like a realistic portrayal to me. But don't tell that to CAIR, the Council on American-Islamic Relations. They're quite upset. :eyeroll:

http://www.cair.com/default.asp?Page=ar ... theType=NR

Whined a spokesperson for CAIR: "The overwhelming impression you get is fear and hatred for Muslims. After watching that show, I was afraid to go to the grocery store because I wasn't sure the person next to me would be able to differentiate between fiction and reality." For somebody that seems to be so outraged, she sure sat all the way through the four-hour season premiere. But we've seen and heard all this before.

Now remember ... the founders of CAIR have openly expressed their desire to see the U.S. under Islamic Law. You won't hear that from CBS or CNN.

Two years ago when the bad guys on '24' were Muslims, CAIR threw a fit then and Fox ran a PSA with Keifer Sutherland that said all Muslims are not terrorists. We know that. Besides, it's a TV show. The thin-skinned bunch down at CAIR headquarters need to get over themselves. Besides...how should they portray suicide bombers? Make them Amish? :lol: :lol:

That wouldn't be very realistic.


----------

